# sheepadoodle



## daviedude (May 10, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get my hands on a sheepadoodle pup in the UK ...?


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Never heard of it


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2015)

Do you mean a cross between and OES and a standard poodle? If so, there are multiple mixes and mutts in rescue that would probably fit your criteria for a pet dog.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Hamleys?


----------



## daviedude (May 10, 2015)

nice one hamley ha ha


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

A wot???


----------



## daviedude (May 10, 2015)

google it shirlystar you will want one


labradrk said:


> A wot???


its a cross between an old english sheepdog & a standard poodle,


----------



## daviedude (May 10, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Do you mean a cross between and OES and a standard poodle? If so, there are multiple mixes and mutts in rescue that would probably fit your criteria for a pet dog.


 grow up! its a pet for my kid not a show dog for some stuck up ****


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2015)

daviedude said:


> google it shirlystar you will want one
> 
> its a cross between an old english sheepdog & a standard poodle,


what would the purpose be in crossing these two breeds?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

daviedude said:


> google it shirlystar you will want one
> 
> its a cross between an old english sheepdog & a standard poodle,


Oh ok. They are very cute, but to me strongly resemble the OES sheepdog side, so what is the advantage to this cross? as they aren't a common cross, you might struggle to find a pup that is health tested from either side. You might want to look at Lab x Poodles as you are more likely to come across a breeder who health tests.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

daviedude said:


> grow up! its a pet for my kid not a show dog for some stuck up ****


A pet for your child? beyond the 'cute' looks, have you actually considered the size and character of this cross with regard to suitability for a child's pet? I imagine this cross is fairly large and bouncy, thus probably needs some careful handling that may be beyond the capabilities of your average child.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Aside from the difficulty of finding a decent breeder of any cross breeds, the OES isn't exactly common these days and you may well struggle to find someone who is crossing them. It's usually the case that the rarer a breed gets the more likely it is that more of them will be owned by breed enthusiasts who aren't likely to be crossing them with anything.

If you think the cross would be a good fit for you why not either a poodle or an OES?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

ffs....:Wacky


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

daviedude said:


> Anyone know where I can get my hands on a sheepadoodle pup in the UK ...?


Hopefully no where! Each breed is fantastic in their own right why not chose one of them rather than a cross where you will have no idea of temperament, coat type or if any health tests are in place.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

OES is one of my favourite breeds and I have a little cross breed but I would still recommend that you try the local rescue! If you do decide to pay for a cross (which fair enough I did) please check that it comes from health tested parents. Make sure that you can see both mum and dad with the pups.

A breed which I love is the tibetan terrier but please do your research before forking out a fortune. I have been lucky with Rosie, she's got a lovely temperament but I made the mistake of not knowing about health testing, she's nearly 3 now and hasn't shown any signs of health problems, someone else may not be so lucky. Or maybe I won't be so lucky in years to come. By crossing 2 breeds, you're leaving yourself open to potential problems from both sides.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2015)

A mutt was good enough for my kids *shrug*


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

ouesi said:


> A mutt was good enough for my kids *shrug*


Nods was good enough for mine too when they were little


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Unless you are prepared for a high maintenance coat and lots of training because it will be a large, strong dog, then I would suggest looking at something different.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

daviedude said:


> grow up! its a pet for my kid not a show dog for some stuck up ****


do you have any reason to be so rude :Wtf


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

just googled them, they are cute but that coat looks a nightmare to look after, not a mix I'd go for.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

daviedude said:


> grow up! its a pet for my kid not a show dog for some stuck up ****


Not sure I understand your reply here, it was just being pointed out that there are many gorgeous crossbreeds that need homes already.
My initial thought on a sheepadoodle is the size and 'bounce' they are likely to have, it might be too much for young children. Also the grooming and coat care the individual breeds need is not light work, the cross will be the same.
If you really only want one of these crossbreeds please, please ensure both parents have been health tested and that the home enviroment is good rather than puppy farmed.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2015)

delca1 said:


> Not sure I understand your reply here, it was just being pointed out that there are many gorgeous crossbreeds that need homes already.
> My initial thought on a sheepadoodle is the size and 'bounce' they are likely to have, it might be too much for young children. Also the grooming and coat care the individual breeds need is not light work, the cross will be the same.
> If you really only want one of these crossbreeds please, please ensure both parents have been health tested and that the home enviroment is good rather than puppy farmed.


I don't get the reply either which is why I ignored it. If it's "just" a pet (arguably the most important job a dog can have), then all the more reason to not worry so much about looks and worry more about temperament and suitability as a child's pet. 
But hey, what do I know...


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I don't get the reply either which is why I ignored it. If it's "just" a pet (arguably the most important job a dog can have), then all the more reason to not worry so much about looks and worry more about temperament and suitability as a child's pet.
> *But hey, what do I know...*


A hell of a lot more than I know!


----------



## daviedude (May 10, 2015)

labradrk said:


> Oh ok. They are very cute, but to me strongly resemble the OES sheepdog side, so what is the advantage to this cross? as they aren't a common cross, you might struggle to find a pup that is health tested from either side. You might want to look at Lab x Poodles as you are more likely to come across a breeder who health tests.


Sure.i was just putting out some feelers to see if anyone is in the know about the cross as it's what my daughter has set her heart on.iI take it they are well bred in the states as all adverts lead back to the usa


----------



## daviedude (May 10, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I don't get the reply either which is why I ignored it. If it's "just" a pet (arguably the most important job a dog can have), then all the more reason to not worry so much about looks and worry more about temperament and suitability as a child's pet.
> But hey, what do I know...


----------



## daviedude (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for your concern and i apologise for taking your comments in the wrong context, i have done some research on these dogs as they are popular in the states they are the same temperament as a one but they do not molt.ssure it will be a bouncy character but my daughter is 9 years old and will grow with the dog I'm sure


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2015)

delca1 said:


> A hell of a lot more than I know!


LOL don't know about that! But when it comes to kids and dogs, I might know a thing or two. I also learn a ton every day - or try to at least!



daviedude said:


> Sure.i was just putting out some feelers to see if anyone is in the know about the cross as it's what my daughter has set her heart on.iI take it they are well bred in the states as all adverts lead back to the usa


They are not *well* bred. That there is a doodle explosion in the US doesn't mean they are being responsibly bred.

Honestly since this is a dog for a child, sounds like a great opportunity for a lesson in responsible breeding and why supporting irresponsible breeding practices, no matter how cute the dog may look, is not in the best interest of dogs.


----------



## daviedude (May 10, 2015)

delca1 said:


> Not sure I understand your reply here, it was just being pointed out that there are many gorgeous crossbreeds that need homes already.
> My initial thought on a sheepadoodle is the size and 'bounce' they are likely to have, it might be too much for young children. Also the grooming and coat care the individual breeds need is not light work, the cross will be the same.
> If you really only want one of these crossbreeds please, please ensure both parents have been health tested and that the home enviroment is good rather than puppy farmed.


thank you for your comments and yes i am trying to take all the precautions i can that the dog is suitable and it will be a fit healthy pet.that is why i initially joined to find some help and advice,never having owned a dog of my own


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

daviedude said:


> thank you for your comments and yes i am trying to take all the precautions i can that the dog is suitable and it will be a fit healthy pet.that is why i initially joined to find some help and advice,never having owned a dog of my own


Why not chose either a Poodle or an OES rather than a cross?


----------



## daviedude (May 10, 2015)

missRV said:


> OES is one of my favourite breeds and I have a little cross breed but I would still recommend that you try the local rescue! If you do decide to pay for a cross (which fair enough I did) please check that it comes from health tested parents. Make sure that you can see both mum and dad with the pups.
> 
> A breed which I love is the tibetan terrier but please do your research before forking out a fortune. I have been lucky with Rosie, she's got a lovely temperament but I made the mistake of not knowing about health testing, she's nearly 3 now and hasn't shown any signs of health problems, someone else may not be so lucky. Or maybe I won't be so lucky in years to come. By crossing 2 breeds, you're leaving yourself open to potential problems from both sides.


thanks for the reply,i am trying to do my research but there is not a lot of info out there at the moment. may go for the oes,see how things go


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

daviedude said:


> i have done some research on these dogs as they are popular in the states they are the same temperament as a one but they do not molt.


A cross isn't necessarily going to be just like the one parent breed you want it to be, no is it guaranteed to be non-shedding if it has one non-shedding parent. A puppy could be anywhere on a spectrum between either breed in both breed traits and physical appearance.

If non-shedding is high up on your list of requirements then you'd be far better at looking for a breed which is guaranteed to be non-shedding rather than taking a gamble on a cross. The KC has a list of breeds considered to be either non- or very low shedding.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

daviedude said:


> Thanks for your concern and i apologise for taking your comments in the wrong context, i have done some research on these dogs as they are popular in the states they are the same temperament as a one but they do not molt.ssure it will be a bouncy character but my daughter is 9 years old and will grow with the dog I'm sure


You do realise that it has a 50 percent chance of not moulting - ergo a 50 percent chance of moulting. One moulting breed versus one non moulting breed. They will also be huge - for some reason the poodle crosses seem to end up bigger than either parent very often. I love poodles and I love doodles but it is not the cross I would choose as a family pet let alone for a 9 year old child. If you have your heart set on a doodle how about a cockerpoo, they are usually medium size and mostly seem to be lovely dogs. Again of course you only have a 50 percent chance of non moulting.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

daviedude said:


> Thanks for your concern and i apologise for taking your comments in the wrong context, i have done some research on these dogs as they are popular in the states they are the same temperament as a one but they do not molt.ssure it will be a bouncy character but my daughter is 9 years old and will grow with the dog I'm sure


As I've said it will need a lot of grooming, Poodles and OES dogs both need a lot of brushing everyday or it will matt and cause all types of problems.
I have a long haired double coated dog ( a little like a OES) and keeping him unmatted can be a nightmare, I left he a while as I was ill and couldn't do it, now we are having been taking him to the groomers every week for the last 8 weeks to demat him and we are just about there, not cheap.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

if its the 'look' she wants then look into 'parti-poodles', theres some that breed them that do all the health test necessary 
and
you'll know what your getting [some ?doodles come out looking nothing like what you imagine, eg only around 10% of labradoodles have the curly sheep look]
both OES and Poodles are low shedding [no dog in the world doesnt moult, even if the owner/breeder says so]
but
the whole 'dulux' thing is great if you want a high maintenance dog, but that is exactly the reason I kept my OES puppy clipped and tbh I reckon she preferred it too, especially in summer


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Some doodles moult others don't you wont know that's the whole point


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

ouesi said:


> A mutt was good enough for my kids *shrug*


Good for us too, we got one when I was 11.



Happy Paws said:


> just googled them, they are cute but that coat looks a nightmare to look after, not a mix I'd go for.


I agree, we've got a cockerpoo (from tested parents etc) and his coat needs more care. He's got the poodle type coat so it continues to grow. We can tell he needs clipping when he goes blonde lol.
OP I suggest you go for one of the more popular 'poo crosses like cockerpoo, labradoodle etc as there are far more good breeders who do the proper tests on the parents and their coats will be easier to look after.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> if its the 'look' she wants then look into 'parti-poodles', theres some that breed them that do all the health test necessary
> and
> you'll know what your getting [some ?doodles come out looking nothing like what you imagine, eg only around 10% of labradoodles have the curly sheep look]
> both OES and Poodles are low shedding [no dog in the world doesnt moult, even if the owner/breeder says so]
> ...


The OES is described as average for shedding. In 20 years of owning poodles I have yet to find a moulted hair - so I would call them non shedding whether you like it or not. Not sure how you could compare the two breeds over shedding.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Blitz said:


> The OES is described as average for shedding. In 20 years of owning poodles I have yet to find a moulted hair - so I would call them non shedding whether you like it or not. Not sure how you could compare the two breeds over shedding.


really? :Wtf
pomposity is really not a good trait in anyoneompus


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

daviedude said:


> Thanks for your concern and i apologise for taking your comments in the wrong context, i have done some research on these dogs as they are popular in the states they are the same temperament as a one but they do not molt.ssure it will be a bouncy character but my daughter is 9 years old and will grow with the dog I'm sure


Also not to be a huge PITA but Poodles moult. Just because the shed hair gets caught in their coat and not your carpet does not mean they do not moult. There is no guarantee that the dog will not moult. Also with two long haired breeds i would imagine that it would also be a nightmare to groom if you were to keep the coat long.

Trouble is as much as these breeds may be cute sometimes you need to put your foot down and choose something suitable that will fit in with your family and not just the one that she has 'her heart set on' for a few months down the line to realise you made a mistake and have to give the dog up [this will be far more traumatic to your daughter than a change of breed]

On a side note i do wonder why they cross all these millions of breeds with poodle! whats wrong with 'just' a poodle?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I had always thought you were an adult, what on earth is your problem - and I do not appreciate abusive private messages.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Doodle coats are often nearly impossible to work with and oes take a lot of grooming as well. I can't imagine how much work that mix's coat would be. Just get a responsibly bred poodle or oes or find another breed that suits


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

Why not just a Poodle though, LOL. You'll have the best chance of knowing what type of dog (temperament/looks/health) if you go for a well-bred purebred. Even when you choose a purebred, you could be surprised.

I'm not knocking mixes, I had a fantastic boy who was a complete mutt from the shelter when I was 7. I'm just saying...You pointed out yourself that the puppies could exhibit breed traits from one parent as opposed to a mix of both. That implies that a Poodle and an OES will fit your lifestyle...So why not just choose one or the other. As somebody pointed out already, Poodles come in "parti" colours. I don't *think* they're KC recognised, but the dogs themselves are still Poodles and I'm sure there is a breeder who health tests their parti coloured Poodles.

Or get an OES...I'm not at all knowledgeable when it comes to this breed, but would *assume* that the majority of Poodles will shed less due to their coat textures. I would imagine both of the dogs require the same level of grooming, but with Poodles there is less fur left on the furniture.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> really? :Wtf
> pomposity is really not a good trait in anyoneompus
> grow up ffs :Banghead





dogsaintdumb said:


> Why not just a Poodle though, LOL. You'll have the best chance of knowing what type of dog (temperament/looks/health) if you go for a well-bred purebred. Even when you choose a purebred, you could be surprised.
> 
> I'm not knocking mixes, I had a fantastic boy who was a complete mutt from the shelter when I was 7. I'm just saying...You pointed out yourself that the puppies could exhibit breed traits from one parent as opposed to a mix of both. That implies that a Poodle and an OES will fit your lifestyle...So why not just choose one or the other. As somebody pointed out already, Poodles come in "parti" colours. I don't *think* they're KC recognised, but the dogs themselves are still Poodles and I'm sure there is a breeder who health tests their parti coloured Poodles.
> 
> *Or get an OES...I'm not at all knowledgeable when it comes to this breed, but would assume that the majority of Poodles will shed less due to their coat textures. I would imagine both of the dogs require the same level of grooming, but with Poodles there is less fur left on the furniture*.


I think probably a poodle is much less grooming because if you keep them clipped there is really only the head and ears and tail and possibly legs to groom whereas an OES is a lot of constant grooming even if the coat is kept reasonably short. There will be no fur on the furniture with poodles whereas there will be a fairly normal amount with an OES. Dog hair used to be just part of owning dogs to me but not having had to hoover up a single hair unless I have visiting dogs has made me quite pro non shedders. Someone was telling me the other day that since her mother got a labradoodle (which she was told was non shedding) her carpet colour has never been seen!


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

I know a man with a black Labradoodle who's having the same problem with his tan faux suede couch, LOL. I was always under the impression that Poodles needed daily grooming as they still shed, but the fur just mats due to the texture, so they needed daily grooming to keep them comfortable.

I'm not that knowledgeable in Poodles, either -- that's why my dog is pretty much nude. Might make my next dog a Doberdoodle though.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

dogsaintdumb said:


> I know a man with a black Labradoodle who's having the same problem with his tan faux suede couch, LOL. I was always under the impression that Poodles needed daily grooming as they still shed, but the fur just mats due to the texture, so they needed daily grooming to keep them comfortable.
> 
> I'm not that knowledgeable in Poodles, either -- that's why my dog is pretty much nude. Might make my next dog a Doberdoodle though.


oh yeah, a Doberdoodle would be lovely, just imagine a curly coated dobe. I have found that puppy coat matts dreadfully but once they get adult coats it is seldom that anything comes out on the brush and comb unless I have left them too long and am pulling it out. There might be a week or two where a bit of dead hair comes away when grooming but it is not an ongoing thing. I keep their bodies fairly short most of the time though Toffee has a very soft coat and I let her get longer sometimes but however long it is it only needs a quick brush through every few days. I would say I probably spend about 10 minutes per dog once or twice a week to keep them completely tangle free - then a long time every 6 weeks bathing and clipping! There has been the odd time when they have not seen a brush or comb for 2 weeks and not a matt in sight. Poodle crosses seem dreadful for matting though.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> On a side note i do wonder why they cross all these millions of breeds with poodle! whats wrong with 'just' a poodle?


You know, I wonder this all the time too.
Poodles are fantastic dogs. A well bred standard poodle is an athletic, intelligent, biddable, full of personality, just great all around breed. Very all-purpose, trainable dogs. I've yet to meet a poodle of any size who wasn't full of personality and super smart.
Then again, those smart dogs will get ya! Maybe they added labs to dumb them down a little  
*ducks and hides* 
 :Mooning


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ouesi said:


> You know, I wonder this all the time too.
> Poodles are fantastic dogs. A well bred standard poodle is an athletic, intelligent, biddable, full of personality, just great all around breed. Very all-purpose, trainable dogs. I've yet to meet a poodle of any size who wasn't full of personality and super smart.
> Then again, those smart dogs will get ya! Maybe they added labs to dumb them down a little
> *ducks and hides*
> :Mooning


But in reality the lab crossed with the poodle seems to produce a much more hyper dog than either breed and most often much bigger too - it is odd


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A lot of the mixes seem to produce bigger dogs, I've seen a not-fat 120lb goldendoodle before .


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My sister has a Toy Poodle cross and he's always been a little live wire, full of charm and intelligence. But I don't get the whole Poodle mix craze either really. I can only assume it's because they generally produce an appealing looking dog, and I've seen some really good looking Doodle types. But yes, generally the mixes always come out as mad as a box of frogs! 

Never heard of a 'sheepadoodle', but I agree with others either go with one breed or the other, or if you really have your heart set on a Doodle, go with the more established types.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

daviedude said:


> ****************


A show dog would not be a mongrel - sorry cross breed. Please keep your posts civil or they will have to be removed.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

daviedude said:


> Thanks for your concern and i apologise for taking your comments in the wrong context, i have done some research on these dogs as they are popular in the states they are the same temperament as a one but they do not molt.ssure it will be a bouncy character but my daughter is 9 years old and will grow with the dog I'm sure


Nothing with fur is totally free from moulting, especially something crossed with fur. You cannot say they don't moult - some do, some don't.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

daviedude said:


> Sure.i was just putting out some feelers to see if anyone is in the know about the cross as it's what my daughter has set her heart on.iI take it they are well bred in the states as all adverts lead back to the usa


How old is your daughter?

Maybe it's an opportunity for her to learn that we can't always have what we want - and the reasons why? There are many, far more suitable breeds that she could have - which would probably give her far more pleasure in the long term 

*Spotted further back that she is 9. A perfect age for learning the art of listening to reason *


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

dogsaintdumb said:


> I know a man with a black Labradoodle who's having the same problem with his tan faux suede couch, LOL. I was always under the impression that Poodles needed daily grooming as they still shed, but the fur just mats due to the texture, so they needed daily grooming to keep them comfortable.
> 
> I'm not that knowledgeable in Poodles, either -- that's why my dog is pretty much nude. Might make my next dog a Doberdoodle though.


I see a guy walking a labradoodle - it is a total fluff ball. I'm sure it's coat is much longer than any full bred poodle. He has to have it cut very often just to keep it manageable and comfortable. On muddy days I am grateful for having a long legged, short coated lurcher


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi there,

Just wanted to weigh in here...the dog will need a lot of grooming daily to prevent matting. You will no doubt need it clipping in the summer months to keep it cool and prevent things getting caught up in its fur. Grooming costs roughly from a groomer point of view for a dog of that size and coat type would be around £40 every 6-8 weeks if you wanted to keep it regular. 

I have a lot of doodle mixes on my books and their coats matt so easily. There's a lot of great dogs out there, maybe look at other dogs. If you can't find a full breed that suits your needs then look at mixes from breeders who health test, although seen as something only "show people" need to do health testing is very important, this then gives you a better idea of if the dog will ever suffer with problems later in life.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I couldn't imagine the grooming needs! Rosie isn't a 'doodle' mix, her coat is from the bichon, but she gets brushed and combed every day for at least 30 minutes. If we don't, she is susceptible to major matting especially in the tail.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> You know, I wonder this all the time too.
> Poodles are fantastic dogs. A well bred standard poodle is an athletic, intelligent, biddable, full of personality, just great all around breed. Very all-purpose, trainable dogs. I've yet to meet a poodle of any size who wasn't full of personality and super smart.
> Then again, those smart dogs will get ya! Maybe they added labs to dumb them down a little
> *ducks and hides*
> :Mooning


I blame the fact that Poodles are portrayed as "Pansy" dogs, owned by woman or gay men (this is not my opinion, just one I have heard numerous times over the years) 
I haven't seen a ped Poodle for quite some time (standards that is, I've seen a few toys), but doodle crosses are everywhere as they are "cool" to own apparently!


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

One of the dogs I would most like to own is a Poodle big or small don't care I just think they are wonderful dogs


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh yes poodles are amazing dogs, there's nothing soft about them! 

The issue I've found with the poodle cross's (I'd say 60% of my clients are doodle/poodle crosses) is that they rarely have the temperament of either breed. Poodles are very loving and independent and you very rarely see that in the mixes, a lot of the time they get the energy and the coat but that's about it. 

I'm saving up for a poodle at the moment as I'd like to compete in grooming comps and poodles are the best for it. The coat is so lovely too, kept regularly groomed the coat is like candy floss. Could cuddle it all day!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

daviedude said:


> Thanks for your concern and i apologise for taking your comments in the wrong context, i have done some research on these dogs as they are popular in the states they are the same temperament as a one but they do not molt.s*sure it will be a bouncy character but my daughter is 9 years old and will grow with the dog I'm sure*


But a nine year old would have trouble walking a large bouncy dog, and should never be allowed out on her own with it.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> I blame the fact that Poodles are portrayed as "Pansy" dogs, owned by woman or gay men (this is not my opinion, just one I have heard numerous times over the years)
> I haven't seen a ped Poodle for quite some time (standards that is, I've seen a few toys), but doodle crosses are everywhere as they are "cool" to own apparently!


Well, years ago I bred a litter of standards and ran on two pups . One of them really was not a farm dog so she was rehomed at about a year to a couple with children (her dream home). The husband (very macho, short hair, tattoos etc) agreed but was most put out about getting such a poofy dog. She was white and very elegant just to add insult to injury. The woman phoned me up a few hours after they had got her home to give me an update. Connie was upstairs asleep on the bed with the toddler who was having an afternoon nap and husband had invited his macho mates round to see his new dog in the evening. I had a good giggle.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2015)

I know many standard poodles, but without fail, for your average Joe, a poodle in a puppy cut = a doodle of some sort. I’ve been out with my friend on many occasions where someone was incredulous that her 3 puppy cut Spoos were all poodle. Apparently the hair cut makes the breed


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I get a few males in with their poodles who say "make them not look like a poodle"....always makes me sad as they want me to send them out still in pretty much full coat. Makes them look bulky and messy


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> I blame the fact that Poodles are portrayed as "Pansy" dogs, owned by woman or gay men (this is not my opinion, just one I have heard numerous times over the years)
> I haven't seen a ped Poodle for quite some time (standards that is, I've seen a few toys), but doodle crosses are everywhere as they are "cool" to own apparently!


They aren't tho. Just because they have fluffy haircuts people make assumptions. I normally find these comments are only from people who have never met a poodle of any size. Liking fluffy cute dogs does not mean someone is any less manly either!

I have seen a few Spoos around, but then again i look out for them. I think its a bit harder to tell now with anything smaller as unless its in a poodle clip people assume its a doodle.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I find it amusing that you either get silly froo froo dogs or indeed vicious  from people who have never met them or dog people singing their praises. If people saw more of them in puppy cuts not continental clip they'd have a different opinion I think.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> They aren't tho. Just because they have fluffy haircuts people make assumptions. I normally find these comments are only from people who have never met a poodle of any size. Liking fluffy cute dogs does not mean someone is any less manly either!
> 
> I have seen a few Spoos around, but then again i look out for them. I think its a bit harder to tell now with anything smaller as unless its in a poodle clip people assume its a doodle.


Oh I know they aren't, Standards are one of the breeds I'd like to own one day, they are awesome dogs 
I just remember all the "jibes" I used to get if I dared to mention that and know it would and does put some people off owning them


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Guess all the people who judge the standard as "Pansy" dogs don't know their history then? Give as they were one of the breeds of "war dogs" in WWII?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Guess all the people who judge the standard as "Pansy" dogs don't know their history then? Give as they were one of the breeds of "war dogs" in WWII?


You're right, they don't.
They see the dogs at crufts in their show cuts and judge from that alone


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> You're right, they don't.
> They see the dogs at crufts in their show cuts and judge from that alone


I utterly love their show cuts, I couldn't have one with a show cut but I think they are stunning, a friend has a standard white who just takes my breath away ( another Afterglow dog). It's strange how no one comments on other breeds show cuts OES for example..


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The oes cut looks somewhat more natural though, I do prefer them with their fur down ala dulux dogs but still. The poodle cuts especially full continental just look so over the top. People don't see the intelligent athlete underneath.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> The oes cut looks somewhat more natural though, I do prefer them with their fur down ala dulux dogs but still. The poodle cuts especially full continental just look so over the top. People don't see the intelligent athlete underneath.


I dunno about natural I think the OTT head and rump back combing looks awful the dog looks like it has two heads..it's the ultimate fluffy dog could audition for Hairspray, and get the lead role lol


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There was a labradoodle staying next to us at the campsite. This weekend. She was a lovely dog, four years old and well trained and calm. She hardly moulted, but needed to be regularly clipped or else her coat became difficult to manage. However, as a young dog she was very hyper and it has taken an immense amount of training and activities (she competes in fly ball comps) to get her to the nice calm dog she is today. The owners belong to the labradoodle club and she told me that you cannot definitely guarantee non shedding dogs when crossing any dog with a poodle, in fact their coats can be more difficult to manage on a day to day basis. She said that many dogs matt easily and have to be carefully clipped to eliminate the matts, which can be an expensive business.
It's a difficult job deciding what breed or cross to get, but always make sure the temperment of the parent dogs are good especially with children involved. Don't discount pedigree dogs because you assume they belong to posh people, couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## Papirats (Mar 26, 2014)

Meezey said:


> I dunno about natural I think the OTT head and rump back combing looks awful the dog looks like it has two heads..it's the ultimate fluffy dog could audition for Hairspray, and get the lead role lol


A friend of mine has 2 OES and you're so right lol, they do look like they have a head each end!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Don't discount pedigree dogs because you assume they belong to posh people, couldn't be further from the truth.


Well said, we've had two golden Retrievers and we're far from posh and look down our noses at meer mongrels as the OP seems to suggest.


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

A little off topic...I went to a companion show in my town once, with some family. My 13 year old ex step nephew asked a lady if he could stroke her Poodles, who were beautiful. Lovely lion clip (I have to say I prefer puppy cut though) and so white it was unreal...The woman promptly said "No, we are showing and their coats need to be good" LOL. It was a companion show to raise money for a dog shelter, and it wasn't affiliated with anything other than the dog shelter...So didn't offer points or legitimate rosettes/trophies that could get you anywhere.

Could have perfectly understood had the show been sponsored by the KC -- or anything, to be honest -- but really...It was a fun show for the family mutt and the muddy Golden Retriever who just swam in the canal. I let my ex step nephew take a few of my dogs in the ring for some fun and when he was placed and she wasn't, she would shout out about how the show was "fixed". There was a lady with some Pekingese (Pekingeses? Pekingi?!) like that a few years ago.

Some very serious people attend those fun, companion, un-sponsored dog shows that don't get you anywhere in the world of showing, LOL.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

pfft! I remember mum said a girl and her mother were staring at me with dirty looks after Bonnie won two classes at a companion show. We had washed and cleaned her but other than that I didn't have any showing skills whatsoever. In fact I remember the judge was very nice and asked me just to hold up the tail as a little hint how to show her. The judge's nice attitude encouraged me to continue (not the fact that Bonnie won, that was the icing on the cake).


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

dogsaintdumb said:


> A little off topic...I went to a companion show in my town once, with some family. My 13 year old ex step nephew asked a lady if he could stroke her Poodles, who were beautiful. Lovely lion clip (I have to say I prefer puppy cut though) and so white it was unreal...The woman promptly said "No, we are showing and their coats need to be good" LOL. It was a companion show to raise money for a dog shelter, and it wasn't affiliated with anything other than the dog shelter...So didn't offer points or legitimate rosettes/trophies that could get you anywhere.
> 
> Could have perfectly understood had the show been sponsored by the KC -- or anything, to be honest -- but really...It was a fun show for the family mutt and the muddy Golden Retriever who just swam in the canal. I let my ex step nephew take a few of my dogs in the ring for some fun and when he was placed and she wasn't, she would shout out about how the show was "fixed". There was a lady with some Pekingese (Pekingeses? Pekingi?!) like that a few years ago.
> 
> Some very serious people attend those fun, companion, un-sponsored dog shows that don't get you anywhere in the world of showing, LOL.


A couple of points. Only puppies have puppy clips, I think you are meaning a lamb or pet clip.

No shows are sponsored by the KC. They are licensed and run under KC rules. I am very out of touch but assuming Companion shows took the place of Exemption shows they are still licensed and have their own rules laid down by the KC but are exempt from some of the rules that govern open shows. The showing part has always been taken seriously by most of the competitors and there will be a few experienced showing people going along to give young dogs an outing or just because they want to support whichever charity it is being run for. They are supposed to be much more laid back and are open to everyone but there is still a serious side to them for a lot of people and most judges will judge the classes in the same way they would an open show.


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Somewhat off topic I know, but as poodles were originally working dogs (standards anyway) did they originally have "a coat as soft as candyfloss" or should it be a stronger, more functional coat? Like a curly coat retriever sort of thing?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

bingolitle said:


> Somewhat off topic I know, but as poodles were originally working dogs (standards anyway) did they originally have "a coat as soft as candyfloss" or should it be a stronger, more functional coat? Like a curly coat retriever sort of thing?


Most of the water dogs have a similar coat although working poodles are kept in a short clip. The working dogs were often kept corded like a puli as well.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2015)

Meh... a dog is a dog. The haircut is just that - hair. 
I like the aesthetic of a short, smooth coat, but in the end, the hair is not what you have a relationship with - it’s the dog


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

bingolitle said:


> Somewhat off topic I know, but as poodles were originally working dogs (standards anyway) did they originally have "a coat as soft as candyfloss" or should it be a stronger, more functional coat? Like a curly coat retriever sort of thing?


There coat isn't meant to be as soft as candyfloss the standard is

"*Very profuse and dense of good harsh texture*. All short hair close, thick and curly. All traditional trims permissible in the show ring and the dogs judged on equal merit, as long as there is sufficient length to demonstrate colour and quality of coat."


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for that guys. I didn't think it should be too soft. I know from chinchillas that too soft a coat = weak coat that mats.

Mind you, I don't care. Love standard poodles anyway I can get 'em.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Meezey said:


> There coat isn't meant to be as soft as candyfloss the standard is
> 
> "*Very profuse and dense of good harsh texture*. All short hair close, thick and curly. All traditional trims permissible in the show ring and the dogs judged on equal merit, as long as there is sufficient length to demonstrate colour and quality of coat."


Yep this. When they are a puppy they have a really soft fluffy coat but as they grow and go through their coat change [which is hell, so many matts and brushing ugh] their fur becomes sort of 'spongy' It only looks soft and fluffy because the hair has been blow dried straight and the texture/cut will keep it in shape. Some of the newer colours of poodle [like apricots] have softer hair tho.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poodles are awesome, I will get a standard puppy soon. I've been tempted to try cording it but it's a difficult time consuming process so probably not.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

bingolitle said:


> Somewhat off topic I know, but as poodles were originally working dogs (standards anyway) did they originally have "a coat as soft as candyfloss" or should it be a stronger, more functional coat? Like a curly coat retriever sort of thing?


I have found that most poodles coats are only soft when they are pups (which is why they mat so much). The adult coat comes through with much coarser 'wool'. One of mine has a very soft coat and she really feels the cold because it is not so dense. Even when clipped right down the curls seem to protect from the cold with the coarser coat. My first standard had relatives working and her coat was very coarse when it came through as an adult.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Poodles are awesome, I will get a standard puppy soon. I've been tempted to try cording it but it's a difficult time consuming process so probably not.


I would love to do it too but not living on a farm - what a nightmare! One of my standards used to go into natural cords if I left her for too long between clips so I think she would have been easy to do it. It seemed to be very different from the corded breeds like pulis and koms as they seem to have a mat or map whereas the way mine went it was a natural cord from the top with no matting. Maybe it is because a poodle coat does not really have oil in it.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

A typical PF thread... hyperbole central ;-) ... no one on the thread owns one, has any idea what they're actually like. You don't shave a dog in the summer to keep it cool (obviously) it has hair/fur for a reason and can suffer from sunburn and heat exhaustion if you shave. All longer coats will matt if you don't bother to look after them (we have a poodle as well).


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Elmo the Bear said:


> A typical PF thread... hyperbole central ;-) ... no one on the thread owns one, has any idea what they're actually like. You don't shave a dog in the summer to keep it cool (obviously) it has hair/fur for a reason and can suffer from sunburn and heat exhaustion if you shave. All longer coats will matt if you don't bother to look after them (we have a poodle as well).
> View attachment 230837


Typical Elmo the bear thread hyperbole central. Joins a thread merely because a cross breed is mentioned...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Elmo the Bear said:


> A typical PF thread... hyperbole central ;-) ... no one on the thread owns one, has any idea what they're actually like. You don't shave a dog in the summer to keep it cool (obviously) it has hair/fur for a reason and can suffer from sunburn and heat exhaustion if you shave. All longer coats will matt if you don't bother to look after them (we have a poodle as well).
> View attachment 230837


Yes because you are the only member in the whooole forum that knows anything about doodle dogs...who would have though that someone that actually makes a living from grooming dogs would actually know about coat types and how they work - heaven forbid 

You might want to actually read threads before trying to play the big "I am", bless ya!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

bingolitle said:


> Somewhat off topic I know, but as poodles were originally working dogs (standards anyway) did they originally have "a coat as soft as candyfloss" or should it be a stronger, more functional coat? Like a curly coat retriever sort of thing?


Some interesting pics ect on here.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poodle

The coat imo is much softer and candyfloss like after the dog has been bathed and dried. Usually when the dog comes to me the coat is quite tight curls..which although not tough are more tough than the fluffed out show type coat you'll be used to seeing.

Like this...









Instead of after a bath and dry.(more of a show cut but you can see the coat difference)


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> A typical PF thread... hyperbole central ;-) ... no one on the thread owns one, has any idea what they're actually like. You don't shave a dog in the summer to keep it cool (obviously) it has hair/fur for a reason and can suffer from sunburn and heat exhaustion if you shave. All longer coats will matt if you don't bother to look after them (we have a poodle as well).
> View attachment 230837


Wow are you still around or do you crawl out of the woodwork when ever I come along?

The fact I spend nearly every day with a doodle of some sort means I obviously know nothing...clearly.

Although dogs sweat out of their pads and pant to keep cool the coat does add an extra layer and can cause a dog to get hotter faster than a shaved dog.

Most of my clients want their dog cut short in summer for that reason, but they are just doodle owners obviously know nothing because they aren't you....right?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> A typical PF thread... hyperbole central ;-) ... no one on the thread owns one, has any idea what they're actually like. You don't shave a dog in the summer to keep it cool (obviously) it has hair/fur for a reason and can suffer from sunburn and heat exhaustion if you shave. All longer coats will matt if you don't bother to look after them (we have a poodle as well).
> View attachment 230837


So you dont clip your poodle, I hate seeing unclipped poodles. Do you own an OES cross poodle - cos if not you know more than any one else about what the coat will be like. And no one can do more than guess because it could turn out to be absolutely anything being as it is a crossbreed.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Elmo only ever shows up if crosses are mentioned to get offended on his dog's behalf.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

shetlandlover said:


> Like this...


Love this look 
This is how I would keep a poodle if I had one


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Love this look
> This is how I would keep a poodle if I had one


Something dreadful happened when I clicked on the image. It broke the page and I had a job getting rid of it!

I like that look too and is more or less how my standards would look. I think that might be a puppy coat still, hard to tell. I usually have head and tail and legs like that and keep the body shorter.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

Blitz said:


> Something dreadful happened when I clicked on the image. It broke the page and I had a job getting rid of it!
> 
> I like that look too and is more or less how my standards would look. I think that might be a puppy coat still, hard to tell. I usually have head and tail and legs like that and keep the body shorter.


The only way I would have a dog that needed clipping is if I did my own grooming (which I would). And then I would do all sorts of experiments LOL so it's probably best I stick with the slick coats


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

ouesi said:


> The only way I would have a dog that needed clipping is if I did my own grooming (which I would). And then I would do all sorts of experiments LOL so it's probably best I stick with the slick coats


I agree.

My next dog (in a few years) will be a poodle...mostly so I creative groom it....going to have one very funny dog! :Joyful


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I would love a RBT but their coats terrify me.....


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

Meezey said:


> I would love a RBT but their coats terrify me.....


Anything that requires anything other than a toe nail clip and ear cleaning terrifies me. We don't even have any dog brushes or combs in the house. A rubber curry comb and a damp towel is really all we need with the current crew.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Anything that requires anything other than a toe nail clip and ear cleaning terrifies me. We don't even have any dog brushes or combs in the house. A rubber curry comb and a damp towel is really all we need with the current crew.


I love the breed and I love how they look but I know how much work goes in to them sooooooooo nope not for me...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Wow are you still around or do you crawl out of the woodwork when ever I come along?
> 
> The fact I spend nearly every day with a doodle of some sort means I obviously know nothing...clearly.
> 
> ...


Dillon is a double coated dog, in the summer we have his tummy and the inside of all 4 legs shaved off, which does help keep him cool, but he still has a full coat everywhere else.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Dillon is a double coated dog, in the summer we have his tummy and the inside of all 4 legs shaved off, which does help keep him cool, but he still has a full coat everywhere else.


Yeah i do a few belly clips for summer I do it on my own dogs too (my shelties) however it's hard to deny that a dog in full coat will get hot faster than one that's been clipped down.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Yeah i do a few belly clips for summer I do it on my own dogs too (my shelties) however* it's hard to deny that a dog in full coat will get hot faster than one that's been clipped down.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> maybe but Dillon's double coat is to protect him from the heat and the cold, and should never be clipped short.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes in certain breeds that's the same reason why I'd never cut off my own dogs fur. However we are on about doodles, many of which coats are a mix of types which don't compliment each other.


----------



## daviedude (May 10, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> Dillon is a double coated dog, in the summer we have his tummy and the inside of all 4 legs shaved off, which does help keep him cool, but he still has a full coat everywhere else.


No I work for a living


----------



## Delilahdog (Mar 2, 2014)

daviedude said:


> No I work for a living


If that sounds too much like hard work/too expensive you need a short haired breed. Sorry but a long haired dog needs its coat looking after.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

we also clip the belly and inside of legs, but mainly to keep matting/knots to a minimum. 

My Crestie isn't clipped too short because she is white and i feel her hair protects her skin much more. However she does have hair so its thinner and cooler than a double coat. 

Toy poodle will be clipped down only because she is very very active and tends to get really hot really quickly. 

I think it depends on the dog and the owner, no dog is going to overheat if you are being sensible about things. Plus i agree cutting some coats right down ruins them, and i dont see the point in buying a long haired breed if you aren't prepared to look after the coat.


----------



## sheepadoodle (Oct 12, 2016)

daviedude said:


> Anyone know where I can get my hands on a sheepadoodle pup in the UK ...?


I have a 13month sheepadoodle and a 4 year old OES. Took me 3 years to find a sheepadoodle for sale in UK but was worth the wait. He is the sweetest, intelligent and living boy you could ever meet. 100% recommend them and yes I done my research before deciding on this breed (3 years worth).


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

one sheepadoodle


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

jamat said:


> one sheepadoodle
> 
> View attachment 286605


Why? I've owned an Old English and crossing their coat type with a Poodle sounds like the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> Why? I've owned an Old English and crossing their coat type with a Poodle sounds like the stuff of nightmares.


How else will you afford that holiday in Spain though?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> How else will you afford that holiday in Spain though?


All right you made me literally lol


----------



## ethanp29 (Jun 23, 2017)

Help!!! my sheepadoodle was shaved at the groomers yesterday and he is only 8 months old! He lost all his soft and fluffy puppy hair and looks like a different dog. How long until his coat returns?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ethanp29 said:


> Help!!! my sheepadoodle was shaved at the groomers yesterday and he is only 8 months old! He lost all his soft and fluffy puppy hair and looks like a different dog. How long until his coat returns?


Did they specify why they shaved him?

I've known of groomers who have no choice but to shave a lot of the doodle mixes they have come in because their coats have become matted down to the skin.


----------



## ethanp29 (Jun 23, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> Did they specify why they shaved him?
> 
> I've known of groomers who have no choice but to shave a lot of the doodle mixes they have come in because their coats have become matted down to the skin.


Yes they said it was because he was matted but it wasn't too bad. I understand the need to shave him but want all the fluff to grow back as fast as possible.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

It depends on the type of coat the dog had. After shaving it might grow back feeling thicker and not as soft. Either way, it should grow back in a month or so. Depends on how short his coat is now. You need to make sure he gets groomed regularly so he wouldn't need to get shaved again.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anyone else read through these old threads just bursting with a reply and then come across exactly the same reply that you put in years ago.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

ethanp29 said:


> Yes they said it was because he was matted but it wasn't too bad. I understand the need to shave him but want all the fluff to grow back as fast as possible.


It wasn't too bad in your non professional opinion, clearly not in theirs.

If he was seriously matted then perhaps you need to have a re-think about the length of coat you keep him in anyway. When the "fluff" grows back unless you change your grooming routine he will end up needing to be shaved again.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

labradrk said:


> It wasn't too bad in your non professional opinion, clearly not in theirs.
> 
> If he was seriously matted then perhaps you need to have a re-think about the length of coat you keep him in anyway. When the "fluff" grows back unless you change your grooming routine he will end up needing to be shaved again.


Exactly this...

Problem with coats those that actually looks ok can be dreadfully matted close to the skin...Matt's can be long as in pieces of hair from one area blend with another area and can cause terrible pinching, and under the matts infections can lurk. 
Many owners are often shocked when a groomer has to cut a dog short because of matts but it's when the groomer physically gets the hand on the dog that's when they know it's that bad 
Grooming always begins with a good brush and comb through, prior to shampooing as shampooing would make the situation worse. Quite often the cause of matts at home by those who wash their dogs in-between grooms. ...
So please remember this too.
The brush or comb, needs to be able reach the skin and go fully to the ends of the hair.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Blitz said:


> Does anyone else read through these old threads just bursting with a reply and then come across exactly the same reply that you put in years ago.


Yes all the time..but it's so old you can never be quite sure..


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> Hamleys?


LOL


----------

